# 57461 vs. 57522?



## jek521 (Oct 6, 2008)

Is the use of a colposcope the only difference between these codes?

57461--Colposcopy with loop electrode conization of the cervix (0 day global)
57522--Conization of cervix, with/without fulguration, with/without D&C, with/without repair; loop electrode excision (90 day global)

My doctor is telling me that the colp with loop electrode conization is the same thing as the conization (without fulguration, without D&C, without repair), as far as the procedure goes.  Is it?

Thanks!!


----------



## adwood68 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes they are the same except that 57461 includes the colposcope.


----------

